# Which Stabilizer For Hunter Class



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I really don't know much about stabilizers and what is out, what is the best and why. It will have to be under 12" when installed to stay in the hunter class. So what should I get and why? Thanks in advance. 

I have a 2010 Destroyer 60# (set at 55#) and a 2007 Black Ice 70# (set at 60#) I will be outfitting.


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

there's a lot of great stabilizers to choose from on the market these days. i also shoot hunter class and advanced hunter so i stay in the 12" and under category too. i just purchased a 10.75" b-stinger w/ quick disconnect to put on my alphamax 35 earlier this year. i have no complaints. i have the 11oz weight. you can choose between 8oz, 11oz, 14oz, or even 17oz weights.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Check out Stokerized SS1 Stabilizer. Just picked one up for my hunting bow and it is great. Do a searchon here for Cicero and contact him. He is great to deal with.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Most of the serious guys are using B-stingers and Doinker Dishes. I have the Dish and really like it. You can add weight were you want it on the end.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm using the Smooth Stability 8" hunter on mine. Holds rock steady.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Another vote for Smooth Stability. Our staff shooter Dan Perdieu used one to shoot a 432 32x for first place at the IBO indoor world championship this past weekend.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the DISH has my vote


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

HoytPA said:


> there's a lot of great stabilizers to choose from on the market these days. i also shoot hunter class and advanced hunter so i stay in the 12" and under category too. i just purchased a 10.75" b-stinger w/ quick disconnect to put on my alphamax 35 earlier this year. i have no complaints. i have the 11oz weight. you can choose between 8oz, 11oz, 14oz, or even 17oz weights.


 x 2


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> the DISH has my vote


Most versatile stab out there


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Are all the stabilizers mentioned above legal in hunter class for IBO, ASA and the local 3D events around here? I am liking the flexibility of the 12" Doinker, is that one legal for Hunter Class?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the 11.5" Octane . Made by Bowtech so the finish matches perfectly . It works awesome with the Destroyer. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Doinker dish, comes with quick disco. and it will be under 12".


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

12" B-Stinger w/ 11oz on my D350...haven't found a better stabby for this bow!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I am going to plug for Dead Center Archery. I use the 8" 3D Pro Hunter Lite with a Bowjax on it for my Destroyer and it is perfect.


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Check out Bernies Control Freak stabilizers here on AT.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Smooth Stability is totally legal for all sanctioning bodies in archery. We can also custom make it to any length you want not alot of other companies offer this service.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The 7" Maxjax lite is a GREAT stab. I use the regular Maxjax and slide the rubber Jax to get the "feel" I am looking for. I have used the same one on a few different bows with great success.


----------



## TwoFeet (Sep 12, 2007)

possum#1 said:


> Check out Bernies Control Freak stabilizers here on AT.


X2. Bernie makes awesome stabilizers and will help you design a setup for your specific bow...he's a wealth of knowledge. He's a great resource and will spend as much time as I need talking things thru.

TwoFeet


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Try a Paradigm Hammer for the greatest versatility of any stab out there you will never need another stab for hunting 3D and target shooting this thing rocks and looks amazing check it out in the mfg section.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

12" Doinker D.I.S.H.











or













&







11.5" Elite Doinker Supreme & Hunter model


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice!! :thumb:


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to try a Stokerized SS1 this year it is legal for the IBO Hunter class. It is adjustable so you can balance the bow easily by sliding the rod in the mount forwards or back past the riser.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

If you are going to the Florida IBO this weekend I will be there with a Doinker booth and all the new Gen 5 doinkers.

You are welcome to stop by and try them out.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

12" Bstinger here.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

doinker dish hands down


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

12 inch bee stinger or doinker dish


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

AEP, Posten (if you can get one),you can add small amounts of weight to these. Anything that balances your bow and stays under 12". 

With that Destroyer your limb pockets are way out in front of your hand so you won't need a ton of weight or it will over take your shot when it goes off causing you to drop your arm. I'm not quite sure how alot of these guys are shooting all this front weight on some of these more radical bows. When the shot goes off I like my sight picture to just sit there until the arrow hits (without me making it stay up on target). Most of the shorter new fast bow designs are very top heavy before you put a rod on them, meaning they tip away from you without a stab on them. Set up your bow and shoot it without a rod and then add a rod with 6oz. and see how it works. Don't go crazy with a heavy stab right from go or you may struggle.

Just MHO. Good luck.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack this thread or anything but is the 12inch doinker dish over 12 inches since it comes with a quick disconnect?


----------



## nbsa (Mar 28, 2010)

Smooth Stability is a great stabalizer you should try one out


----------



## Kc5 (Jan 3, 2011)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread or anything but is the 12inch doinker dish over 12 inches since it comes with a quick disconnect?


It measures less than 12" with the disconnect. I don't remember the exact dimension. If you don't get a more accurate answer, I'll measure mine this evening.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

nbsa said:


> Smooth Stability is a great stabalizer you should try one out


Where can you look at these stabs?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread or anything but is the 12inch doinker dish over 12 inches since it comes with a quick disconnect?


Nope. You can actually double stack the weights and still be under 12 with the QD


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Where can you look at these stabs?


You can view them at www.smoothstability.com I also sent you a pm.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

I recently swithched to Smooth Stability As well W/ a quick Disconnect. I reall y like the way it feels.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

ditto on the dead center products. I just switched to a new carbon model and love it


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

what ever you deside on go with a v-bar set up because it is very important to shoot a balanced bow


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

super* said:


> what ever you deside on go with a v-bar set up because it is very important to shoot a balanced bow


I dont think v-bars are legal for hunter class. I know they aren't in IBO


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Doinker dish!


----------



## pseshooter1 (Mar 31, 2011)

id go with 12inc or 11.5inch doinker altho they are pricey


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

for my hunting rig, I like a stabilizer that is 7" or less. Anything longer that that is just annyoing IMO for hunting. I like to keep things rather small and compact. I recently bought the limbsaver windjammer 7" stabilizer and I own the 7" octane stabilizer for my other bow setup. Both are great stabilizers. I would suggest both of those.


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Doinker Dish. . .All the way. . .


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

bcstrat said:


> Well I am going to plug for Dead Center Archery. I use the 8" 3D Pro Hunter Lite with a Bowjax on it for my Destroyer and it is perfect.


X2 for dead center archery...... great products and very reasonably priced


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

smooth stability all the way whats really nice about its set up like a b stinger or dish but you can add wheights to it an ounce at a time to help you find your comfort zone


----------

